# Roll cage question



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

For A 6 point roll cage, where would you weld it to the car? 
And if you have a cage for a specific kind of racing, does it meet the safety requirements for any other type of racing?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i cant answer the mounting question, but i can tell you that the cage specifications vary btwn sanctioning bodies.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If you get a rulebook from your sanctioning body, it *should* have detailed notes on mounting points and construction guidelines.

And like Katana Said, guidlines may vary between sanctioning bodies and even competition applications.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

also, if you plan on drag racing...the type required will depend on your time. a 4 point roll bar is good up to a sub 10 sec. 1/4 iirc


----------



## SSNH (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a six point cage. It is mounted in the rear, in front of the strut mounts - similar to where the active tuning strut tower bar hangs down - http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march04/active/images/AT3_b12.jpg - because of my cage mounting, I can not run this bar in the rear.

The middle mounting points are right behind the seats, in the area where the rear passengers would place their feet - the mounting points are on the floor, as close to the side of the car as possible.

The front mounting points are directly down the from where the dashboard would be, as close to the side of the car as possible there too. Imagine dropping a plumb line from the climate vents...

If you want I can take some pictures and zip them off to you, let me know...

My cage meets the SCCA GCR and as well as clubs I frequent. I do not drag race, so I don't know if it complies with those sanctioning bodies.



SR20 Who Knew? said:


> For A 6 point roll cage, where would you weld it to the car?
> And if you have a cage for a specific kind of racing, does it meet the safety requirements for any other type of racing?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

SSNH said:


> If you want I can take some pictures and zip them off to you, let me know...


 Pics would be very helpful :thumbup:


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

*SE-R Cup cars*



SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Pics would be very helpful :thumbup:


Check out www.monkey-r.com for some piccs of SE-R Cup cars.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

SSNH said:


> I have a six point cage.
> 
> If you want I can take some pictures and zip them off to you, let me know...
> 
> My cage meets the SCCA GCR and as well as clubs I frequent. I do not drag race, so I don't know if it complies with those sanctioning bodies.



I'd also be interested in pics. Nobody I know of has done one in a Maxima, and I'm to the point that I need one.. I'm going to just have to do it myself or have a shop custom make one for me. any pics for similar cars would be very helpful.

Is your car still easy to get in/out of? that's my main concern since it's my daily driver as well- I don't want to have to climb out the window or anything.
my email is [email protected] if you wouldn't mind sending me a few pics.
thanks!


----------

